
Show HN: “Digital Scrap Paper” – simple, private in-browser note taking - 110285591136
https://github.com/averynortonsmith/digital-scrap-paper
======
4684499

      data:text/html,<h3 contenteditable oninput="document.title=this.innerHTML">untitled</h3><div contenteditable>note</div>
    

Put this in your address bar or bookmark it. Same functionality as yours, but
you can save note's content with Ctrl + S since it's a div tag instead of
textarea.

